# Monark Silver King Flocycle "shed find"



## dougfisk (Aug 11, 2014)

My brother found this in the neighbors shed.  The family is clearing out the property as their parents are in elder care facilities.  The bike was found in Lockport, IL.  It could be for sale if someone else needs it more than I do.


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Not my cup of tea but that should start a feeding frenzy! V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## dougfisk (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## dougfisk (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## dougfisk (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## dougfisk (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Iverider (Aug 11, 2014)

So what's the wire holding together? Is the seat tube loose?

Nice find no less!


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 11, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> So what's the wire holding together? Is the seat tube loose?
> 
> Nice find no less!




I have not cut the "baling wire turnbuckle device" to determine why it is there.  I suspect like you that one of the joints in the seat tube may have been loose.


----------



## John Haeberle (Aug 11, 2014)

*Flocycle*



dougfisk said:


> My brother found this in the neighbors shed.  The family is clearing out the property as their parents are in elder care facilities.  The bike was found in Lockport, IL.  It could be for sale if someone else needs it more than I do.




PM sent......


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yea, I'll bet that 'ol PM box is filling up fast now! I'd flip that puppy so fast it'd make your head spin. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Keep it.*

Doug I think you should keep it. Fix it up man. I'm sure your brother would be willing to give ya good deal.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

So what's hiding under the cover...a Challenger?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 11, 2014)

Not the normal Vette under cardboard


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 11, 2014)

bricycle said:


> So what's hiding under the cover...a *Challenger*?




Oh, that old thing... just a '70 convertible...  :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> oh, that old thing... Just a '70 convertible...  :eek:




yum!!!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice find.
I'd like to know the serial number of this bicycle to add some clarity as to when the winged speedo neck was used...not saying there are more out there, but that is only the second I have laid eyes on.
Also curious if the rear fender stay is riveted on or replaced?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2014)

That has got to be the find of the week !!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Not my cup of tea but that should start a feeding frenzy! V/r Shawn




I might not look it..but..Im STARVING!!!!!!AWESOME!!!!!!!!!One of my grails!!!:eek:


----------



## bike (Aug 11, 2014)

*Wow great survivor*

wish I could afford to hang it in the barn as is- congrats!


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 11, 2014)

*Monark silver king flo-cycle*

Wow !!! What a great find - you're very lucky..... Not because i own one and i maybe partial - but that bike is almost 80 years old and that design has to be one of the best - if not the best designed bikes of the 1930's -  horn tank or not.


----------



## GoldieinVentura (Aug 11, 2014)

*Ultra Interested*

I'm ultra interested in buying if your selling.  Sweet shed find.  Do you have a selling price in mind?


----------



## wcw2323 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Flo Cycle*

Hello Doug,

Is the Flo Cycle still available? If so, please send a PM with your asking price.

Thanks,

wcw2323@gmail.com


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 14, 2014)

*Just an observation ....*

First of all - Great rescue & find Doug .... 

Now my observation ... The speedo stem is not found on all Flocycles - I am not sure if the speedo stem was standard or an option on both versions or not - A Monark badged Silverking I am told was the more deluxe of the Silverkings with the curved truss rods too .. The Hawthorne badged Silverking was a less equipped version in the Silverking line-up with straight truss rods ... The speedo stem was not on all Flocycles is what I have been told some just had the pot metal art deco Torrington stem & aluminum bars - Again just an observation of original non restored Monark Silverkings ... Yes the speedo stem might have been optional equipment or even may have been damaged & replaced over the years with a regular stem - any insight from those in the know ?

Again - great find Doug - good luck with whatever you do with it 

My Hawthorne badged Flocycle is pictured below ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## bikiba (Aug 14, 2014)

wcw2323 said:


> Hello Doug,
> Is the Flo Cycle still available? If so, please send a PM with your asking price.





Same question from me! i am interested


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 14, 2014)

*Monark silver king flo-cycle*

1936/37 HAWTHORNE "AIR - FLOW."  MAYBE THE WING SPEEDO HOUSING WAS ONLY ON THE HAWTHORNE BADGED SILVER KINGS.


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 14, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Nice find.
> I'd like to know the serial number of this bicycle to add some clarity as to when the winged speedo neck was used...not saying there are more out there, but that is only the second I have laid eyes on.
> Also curious if the rear fender stay is riveted on or replaced?
> Thanks, Chris




The serial number is 6(or S?)8237,and is stamped on the bottom of the rear fork casting.  The rear fender stay is riveted on and looks quite old...


----------



## bike (Aug 14, 2014)

*getting a little off track but*

I have seen bikes that 'did not come with' the speedo stem WITH speedo stem and with hex bars and truss rods- never was that interested in exact
years and models but maybe that is something to document


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2014)

So this thing hasn't found a new home yet? V/r Shawn


----------



## wcw2323 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Purchase*

Hello again Doug!

Can you please send me an email? I would like to make you an offer for the FloCycle!!

Warren Wallis
wcw2323@gmail.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2014)

wcw2323 said:


> Hello again Doug!
> 
> Can you please send me an email? I would like to make you an offer for the FloCycle!!
> 
> ...




Sorry guy. It's been sold. See post#9

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...r-King-Flocycle-shed-find&p=371041#post371041


----------



## wcw2323 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Sold?*

Haven't seen a post from Doug confirming a sale. So, hopefully it's still available!

Warren Wallis
wcw2323@gmail.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2014)

Pretty sure "PAID via PP" means the money has been sent through PayPal. I figured such a rare & cool bike would go quick.


----------



## pkleppert (Aug 26, 2014)

*Shed find*

If you do decide to put this bike on the market, I'd truly like you to send me your asking price. 248-642-6639.  Thanks


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello my friend. Is this bike still available?


----------



## 1937Silverking (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello did the bike ever sell? Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2015)

It sold a couple of times. Here is the last time it sold...http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?68395-F-S-Flo-Cycle  V/r Shawn


----------

